# Woohoo! Monaro VZ Bumper Installed!



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd take a picture, but it's, like, _dark_.

But _maaaaaaaaan_ does it look bitchen.

I'll need a new signature, oh yes!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

Pics or ban..........

Congrats......is it painted too?

Rinku


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

how much???


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, Its light now. Wheres that PIC.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah, I wanna see a pic too!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Dammit Groucho Post Pics!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

wouldnt it look like this one?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

OK- I got Pix now...she's a bit dirty right now but since you're all such impatient bastids this is whatchoo get. :lol: 

Been working **** long (12-14 hour) days as of late, and thus my weekends have been taken up either by more work, honeydews, or just reaquainting myself with my family. Therefore, I just had the body shop - Studio Auto Body in Burbank- hang it. They are a little hole-in-the wall place, but I liked them. They've done a great job, I thought, and the price was definitely right. 

Be advised that, probably this weekend, the quarter-panel emblems go away and I'll put in the sidelamps.

Came out very, very nice. I'm stoked.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

for comparison:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Great compro, Mike! :cheers 

Much, _much_ better...oh yes.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

VERY nice Bob... stop working so damn much or I'm gonna fly out there and kick your ass! (not really 'cause I'm broke...) :cheers


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks too much like a Honda for my tastes...

slow


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks REAL nice. i just did the side lamp thing, spliced into signal lamps.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

slowride said:


> Looks too much like a Honda for my tastes...
> 
> slow


That's a good thing...as long as it doesn't look too much like a _P-P-_Pontiac, I'm a very happy camper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Now you just have to upgrade to the 6 piston calipers and your all set.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Groucho said:


> I'll need a new signature, oh yes!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Heee!

That's Nice, Randy! I need to get some better pix though!!! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks great .. nice change of character...

not really for me tho =)... looks kinda like a *cough*cough* mustang... :willy: arty:


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

Your car looks GREAT. Congratulations.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Vedli said:


> Looks great .. nice change of character...
> 
> not really for me tho =)... looks kinda like a *cough*cough* mustang... :willy: arty:


 Mustang OMG 

Awsome I WANT!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Vedli said:


> not really for me tho =)... looks kinda like a *cough*cough* mustang... :willy: arty:



Like I said-- I'm happy as long as it no longer resembles a *cough cough* _Pontiac_.

Thanks all! I really like it, I do.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Bob, looks great!...where did you have it painted? Did it come with the grill? Too bad it comes with that license plate indentation....what are you going to do with that?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The look is cleaner and softened up a bit. Sort of like an Acura. But that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

rippinbyu said:


> Bob, looks great!...where did you have it painted? Did it come with the grill? Too bad it comes with that license plate indentation....what are you going to do with that?


Thanks!

That cutout does present a quandry...I'm going to ping the "M8s" in Australia to find out if someone there sells a pre-finished plug for that indentation. Barring that, I'm thinking of fabbing an insert by "splashing" the bumper (applying mold-release tape and laying up a custom fiberglass part), bodyworking it, painting it, then sticking it in that recessed area with good 3M double sided aircraft panel tape.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Yea, my first impression was mid-90's stang.

And I think the emblem looks a little oversized up front.

I DO like how the front bumper fades into the recessed fog lights, very cool.

Not only will you now be one of the only 50k + owners, but also one of the very few who have an all around 'new' look (or well as you would probably say 'original' look since this is what they would have looked down under to begin with.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

The more I look at this, the more I think it looks more "at home" than the standard GTO front end.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

:willy: How Much? and Where can I get one? I did some damage to my front end and I dont want to replace with the same front end. I think it looks nice. Different, it's what I like about it. Any help would be great. I'm looking into some different options. Thanks


----------



## ADDBoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Are those "Over Under" fog lights? If not what is under the lights?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

05_HUMBLER said:


> :willy: How Much? and Where can I get one? I did some damage to my front end and I dont want to replace with the same front end. I think it looks nice. Different, it's what I like about it. Any help would be great. I'm looking into some different options. Thanks


I was lucky enough to find a guy who had already imported it, and thus I was spared much of the pain of trans-ocean freight. However, you can get them from Geoff at http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/




ADDBoy said:


> Are those "Over Under" fog lights? If not what is under the lights?


I have them wired that way, but am unsure if that's the way they were intended to be wired. They light up the raod far better than the P-P-Pontiac fogs do, however.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

had to look again just to see the way Pontiac SHOULD have done it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice job, Groucho. The paint match and finish look like they were well done -- and the fit is excellent. Those metal tabs in the bumpers are really tough to line up correctly -- and the shop you chose took their time and did the job right. And your stripes came really, really close to matching up with the opening of the grille. When are you moving the steering wheel to the right side?


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Groucho. Great site. By the way, good job. It's refreahing seeing someone thinking outside the box :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

from what I am learning, groucho LIVES outside the box. lol


----------



## Metric (Sep 15, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I have them wired that way, but am unsure if that's the way they were intended to be wired. They light up the raod far better than the P-P-Pontiac fogs do, however.


The tops are just 5 watt parkers (parking lamps) in american speak 
The bottom are 55 watt fog lamps.

Cya


----------

